# do YOU know of a shopping cart with this feature?



## mxmerch (Nov 14, 2006)

i've been tearing my hair out trying to find an e-commerce solution with the following feature: please let me know if you know of one!!! please!!! i currently use zen-cart, have ssl and my cc gateway all working...just need to expand...

i sell apparel online for musical artists; i want to create seperate "departments" for each artist i sell merch for. this means that i need to be able to edit the design of the department, as well as stock certain items from the "main catalog" into that department. the entire "mall" would run on one database (so customers of band 1 could buy stuff from band 2 as well) and use one cc gateway and payment system and shopping cart.

anyone got any ideas???


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

I have seen several carts with this feature. I can't remember which ones, though - but it is possible.

I think what you need to look for is a cart that allows you to sort products by catagory or manufacturer.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> i sell apparel online for musical artists; i want to create seperate "departments" for each artist i sell merch for. this means that i need to be able to edit the design of the department, as well as stock certain items from the "main catalog" into that department.


Basically, each artist would be setup as a separate "category". Most all shopping carts have the ability to setup different categories.

So you would basically need a shopping cart that allows you to customize each category. I'm pretty sure cubecart can do this.


----------



## JPD (Nov 8, 2006)

Cube Cart has the ability to change the look of each top-level category, through an aftermarket mod. 

The commercial mods make the Cube Cart very versatile!

Eric


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Jasonda said:


> I think what you need to look for is a cart that allows you to sort products by catagory or manufacturer.


I'm pretty sure Zen Cart has that turned on by default (I know OScommerce does, so it would be weird if it didn't).

You might not be able to brand everything as separately as you'd like so that everything looks different, but at the very minimum you can divide them.


----------



## mxmerch (Nov 14, 2006)

ok - i've researched cubecart now...but it doesn't look like it has a mod for yourpay cc gateway....so back to square one - anyone else know of a shopping cart that lets you change the look of each category?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

mxmerch said:


> ok - i've researched cubecart now...but it doesn't look like it has a mod for yourpay cc gateway....so back to square one - anyone else know of a shopping cart that lets you change the look of each category?


You didn't mention the yourpay cc gateway in your original post 

If that's a requirement, it might work better to work backwards and contact yourpay and see if what shopping carts are compatible with their cc system and then out of those carts, see which have the features you need.


----------



## Spirit (Jan 3, 2007)

Have you looked at Cartweaver. You would need to make modifications but this cart is highly configurable if you have a little ASP, PHP or Cold Fusion knowledge. 

Although yourpay is not specified, seems like most people manage to get their payment gateways to work. You might want to check out the Cartweaver Forum and see if anyone else has configured yourpay.


----------

